# Audience enters...



## derekleffew (Mar 25, 2009)

"Rock" shows have *Doors*, usually 60-90 minutes before show time.
Corporate has *Walk In*, up to two hours before show.
Theatre has *House Open*, typically at half-hour until curtain.
Any others?


----------



## erosing (Mar 25, 2009)

Outdoor venues and festivals?


----------



## Raktor (Mar 25, 2009)

Theatre with broken airconditioning on a 40c(104f) day has house open <1 minute before curtain.


----------



## Eboy87 (Mar 25, 2009)

Raktor said:


> Theatre with broken airconditioning on a 40c(104f) day has house open <1 minute before curtain.



Been there, done that, with 98% humidity. Not fun.

Festivals: run in?


----------



## Van (Mar 25, 2009)

I've often referred to the house opening on a Sunday Matinee as " High Tide of the Sea of Blue"


----------



## mrb (Mar 28, 2009)

Nightclub has "45 min after it was supposed to open, everything is ready let them in"


----------

